# extremely good female therapists are extremely hot



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

what am I talking about? What am I talking about? Am I insane? No. No. No.
The capacity to give empathy, to relate, to understand, to console is so outradeously sexy. Yes? Anyway what am I saying. What am I talking about? :hide :lol 

When I feel most females out in the world can't give or handle my level of expression. 

I think I posted one time my love for a old hag type of therapist. Remember? What am I talking about? What am I talking about? Anyway. :hide :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm having a bit of a hard time following you, but I think I understand. (And, if I read it correctly, that makes me sexy. :lol)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I once had a hot psychologist.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Noca said:


> I once had a hot psychologist.


I couldn't imagine having an attractive doctor of any kind. How would I be able to talk to them? A psychologist may be even worse; you're expected to be open and honest, and I'd probably be too busy trying to pretend I wasn't attracted to him. 

Maybe this only applies to men with women psychologists? Are you more likely to open up to a beautiful woman?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Maybe this only applies to men with women psychologists? Are you more likely to open up to a beautiful woman?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Maybe this only applies to men with women psychologists? Are you more likely to open up to a beautiful woman?
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


My favorite therapist was male. Being the same gender I found it easier to talk bluntly.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

justlistening said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this only applies to men with women psychologists? Are you more likely to open up to a beautiful woman?


I was serious.  Even ugly women can be empathetic and good listeners. But if the hot ones are being recognized as better psychologists, wouldn't it be because their clients are making more progress? Because they're opening up more? I'm confused. :con

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

interesting you bring this up, I usually get passes made at me by patients every so often. Sometimes, it can be creepy, stalkerish. Yes, in the hospitals, outpatient clinics, rehabilitation centers and other facilities that you wouldn't expect it to happen, it happens. However, I have to agree with you I do run across some hot therapists in my field and sometimes I am lucky to work with them.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The only therapist I've ever had looked quite a bit like Elton John. She was a female though. Her image still haunts my dreams.


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

One time I had a doctor who was goodlooking, he was giving me a physical and he asked me if I wanted to feel my pulse down you know where? Does anybody think that's wierd?? He probably didn't think anything of it, he sees stuff all the time.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

rebek said:


> One time I had a doctor who was goodlooking, he was giving me a physical and he asked me if I wanted to feel my pulse down you know where? Does anybody think that's wierd?? He probably didn't think anything of it, he sees stuff all the time.


Are you sure he didn't say "check for oil"? :um


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

There's a young, attractive female doctor who works in the clinic near me. All truck drivers need their routine DOT physicals, which includes the hernia test "down there". Guess which doctor they all choose :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: extremely good female therapists are extremely hot*



Zephyr said:


> The only therapist I've ever had looked quite a bit like Elton John. She was a female though. Her image still haunts my dreams.


I should add...she haunts them in a bad way :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: extremely good female therapists are extremely hot*



Zephyr said:


> The only therapist I've ever had looked quite a bit like Elton John. She was a female though. Her image still haunts my dreams.


 :afr

Ew.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

unsure said:


> The capacity to give empathy, to relate, to understand, to console is so outradeously sexy. Yes?


Yes. Totally agree.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Most of my therapists have been pretty but they have no expertise in empathizing, relating, or understanding. I find this site more helpful in those regards. 

My therapist helps me think about things that I otherwise wouldn't have thought of as solutions to my problems or why I'm so terrified to go to the volunteer centre. My thoughts: I don't think that people would want to be around me. So, I guess I don't even make the effort to be around them.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

unsure said:


> what am I talking about? What am I talking about? Am I insane? No. No. No.
> The capacity to give empathy, to relate, to understand, to console is so outradeously sexy. Yes? Anyway what am I saying. What am I talking about? :hide :lol
> 
> When I feel most females out in the world can't give or handle my level of expression.
> ...


I think it's because most women say they want to hear how your feeling when really they don't because they'd reach a conclusion of not comforting you but rather think "wow you are crazy" and then keep a distance.

You're not used to a woman reacting this way so it's different and intriguing.


----------



## Rygon (Jan 16, 2007)

Actually i have a female therapist, 38 years old, blonde with green eyes, i asked her how old she is and ofcourse she gave me "how old do you think i am?" said 33, damn now that i think about it she does look good, due for some reason i dont have that problem talking / disucssing with her... i am 17 btw .


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

I can't wait any longer. I getting a hot therapist.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a hot female gynecologist...my thoughts are far too naughty to bring them up here.

My therapist is beautiful, but I don't think of her in an "I'd hit it" kinda way.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: re: extremely good female therapists are extremely hot*



Zephyr said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > The only therapist I've ever had looked quite a bit like Elton John. She was a female though. Her image still haunts my dreams.
> ...


lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree, empathy/sensitivity in a woman is very attractive.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I guess you can say my therapist is hot and I was attracted to her at first because of that, but then I found out she's married so I can't think of her in that way. She's my therapist after all... Not some woman I'm trying to pick up at a bar.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Eh. This post is still alive. I'm so embarrassed.


----------

